# Great Mantid Cabinet/Shelving: $30



## lectricblueyes (May 14, 2009)

Though I despise Walmart and the evil it represents  as of tomorrow I am unemployed and can't always buy American made products. They have DVD/CD shelving unit that holds (21) 32oz cups perfectly. I did away with the backing so it's open-air and it's very stable. It has little feet on the bottom so it won't scratch your floors. It can have up to 7 shelves but I only needed 6 because my 32oz cups are tall. It's stable, cheap, and can be assembled in about 30 minutes. It comes in a black or Oak finish. Not bad for $30! I'll take a picture of my setup later. I have a tiny 1-bedroom apartment so you know this is a great use of space!

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=2318526












UPDATE: I'm not so evil afterall!! The company that produces this product is an American company and has been around since the 1930's! yay! Sorry, I'm a huge pro-American buyer! I'm not trying to offend anyone


----------



## Rick (May 14, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the loss of job. I have been unemployed since Feb.

I use a metel shelving unit but that might actually work better.


----------



## lectricblueyes (May 14, 2009)

Rick said:


> Sorry to hear about the loss of job. I have been unemployed since Feb. I use a metel shelving unit but that might actually work better.


Thanks Rick and sorry to hear about your employment woes as well. For $30, you can't go wrong here. Heck, grab one, set it up and if you don't like... you got 30 days to return. It screws together and therefore, can be un-screwed... unlike my jobless self...


----------



## Rick (May 14, 2009)

Wife would kill me. I have this huge metal shelving unit now and another I don't use. Not to mention haven't had a single mantis in months.


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 14, 2009)

So, how long are the shelves, Dave? About 28"(~70cm) long? Looks as though each shelf would take about six pots?

I realize that this is a commercial pic, but I can't stop windering about that ball on the far end of the fourth row down. A 12 ball gone bad?


----------



## OGIGA (May 14, 2009)

Oh my! I need to get some of these so that mantis-farming is possible!


----------



## OGIGA (May 14, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> So, how long are the shelves, Dave? About 28"(~70cm) long? Looks as though each shelf would take about six pots?I realize that this is a commercial pic, but I can't stop windering about that ball on the far end of the fourth row down. A 12 ball gone bad?


Model No.: 157-468

Shipping Weight (in pounds): 31.0

Product in Inches (L x W x H): 19.5 x 9.5 x 45.375

Instruction Manual: Y

Instruction Languages: English, Spanish, French

Assembled in Country of Origin: USA

Origin of Components: Imported

Wal-Mart No.: 000000000


----------



## rensallar (May 14, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> So, how long are the shelves, Dave? About 28"(~70cm) long? Looks as though each shelf would take about six pots?I realize that this is a commercial pic, but I can't stop windering about that ball on the far end of the fourth row down. A 12 ball gone bad?


Dave said the bookcase would hold 21 pots, so maybe only 3 pots per shelf? The picture makes it look way bigger. I should start looking for some organization shelves too.. I have pots perched all over my window sills.. wife hates it!

I didn't follow your other thread.. did you stop building your huge cabinet?


----------



## revmdn (May 14, 2009)

I like it. Thanks for sharing. I also think a lot of mantid owners will soon have one.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 14, 2009)

I got a job opening here in OHio, u guys come up here I will put u to work.


----------



## Katnapper (May 14, 2009)

Good deal, Dave! I hope it works out well for you!  

Phil, I'm still working on measuring my shelving units, taking pics (and a video of the bug room!) and getting those to you like I said I would...  uh... a couple of weeks ago, now?  Just call me "Ms. Procrastinator!"


----------



## A[email protected] (May 15, 2009)

Cool blue I'll look for this. Wow how many of us are out of work her I see Rick, Dave, &amp; my self wow.

Danny


----------



## Katnapper (May 15, 2009)

ArkBlue said:


> Cool blue I'll look for this. Wow how many of us are out of work her I see Rick, Dave, &amp; my self wow.Danny


I'm laid off right now too (seasonal contruction work). But I expect to be going back to work likely soon. Just haven't been too excited about going to the Labor Hall yet this year.  Too many things going on in the bug room! Thank goodness my husbands working... :lol:


----------



## lectricblueyes (May 15, 2009)

OGIGA said:


> Model No.: 157-468Shipping Weight (in pounds): 31.0
> 
> Product in Inches (L x W x H): 19.5 x 9.5 x 45.375
> 
> ...


The shelves, even when you keep the backboard nailed on, will STILL comfortably fit (3) 32oz cups for each shelf for a total of 21. I'm going back to Walmart to pick up some $10 lamps. They are clip-on lamps which will be perfect to help light the cups. I can run the cable down the back, along the edge and plug it into a power strip which I can easily turn on/off when working with the mantids. HERE is a link to the $10 clip-lamps.

Here is a photo of the shelving with the cups:


----------



## lectricblueyes (May 15, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Good deal, Dave! I hope it works out well for you!  Phil, I'm still working on measuring my shelving units, taking pics (and a video of the bug room!) and getting those to you like I said I would...  uh... a couple of weeks ago, now?  Just call me "Ms. Procrastinator!"


Kat you should do this soon. I've been in your bug room and it's simply put "A-MAZING"! You should see it.. she has all these shelving units, a compact refrigerator... very cool setup!


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2009)

LectricBlueyes said:


> The shelves, even when you keep the backboard nailed on, will STILL comfortably fit (3) 32oz cups for each shelf for a total of 21. I'm going back to Walmart to pick up some $10 lamps. They are clip-on lamps which will be perfect to help light the cups. I can run the cable down the back, along the edge and plug it into a power strip which I can easily turn on/off when working with the mantids. HERE is a link to the $10 clip-lamps. Here is a photo of the shelving with the cups:


The small clip lamps are around 3-4 bucks @ the home depot if you want to save some cash? ps its a good thing my wife is let me not rush out for a job so I can be a full time Dad  , 7 years as a C.N.A. and then caned :angry: it sucks looking for something new  

Danny


----------



## d17oug18 (May 17, 2009)

keep counting everyone, ive been out of work sense feb. too! and hibiscussmile ill so move to ohio to work lol i love working! lol Stop looking at me like that everyone lol



hibiscusmile said:


> I got a job opening here in OHio, u guys come up here I will put u to work.


----------



## Katnapper (May 17, 2009)

I've been laid off since the beginning of the year also....

How's the shelving unit working out, Dave?


----------



## OGIGA (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for the photo of the shelf with containers in it. I'm a bit disappointed that it doesn't fit more 32oz containers. I was expecting like double the capacity. Maybe I'll have to build one after all.


----------



## bassist (May 18, 2009)

I use one of these have about 120 32 oz enclosures on it in total 24 on each shelf. Cost about 40 dollars at Home Depot.


----------



## Katnapper (May 18, 2009)

bassist said:


> I use one of these have about 120 32 oz enclosures on it in total 24 on each shelf. Cost about 40 dollars at Home Depot.


I think that's similar to some of the ones I use. They hold 3 net cages on each shelf.


----------



## lectricblueyes (May 18, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> I think that's similar to some of the ones I use. They hold 3 net cages on each shelf.


I'd buy those if I had a bug room


----------

